# Noteflight - Interesting Free Web Application



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

From the website - 

"_Compose and arrange music online, wherever you are.
Share written music with your friends, band, students, teachers.
Embed music notation in your own web pages or blog.
Do all this and more with Noteflight.
Noteflight is a new online service that lets written music take full 
advantage of the web. The Noteflight Score Editor is a full-featured 
application that displays, edits, prints and plays back music notation 
in any standard web browser. You can create your own scores, choose to 
share them with others, or publish them to Noteflight's browsable, 
searchable online library of music. And it doesn't cost a thing: 
Noteflight Beta is free._" http://www.noteflight.com/info/learn_more

Watch the video overview for more details.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah wait another month or two then it'll probably be a lot more functional than it is now. Just thought I'd give the headsup on this as it looks like it will develop into something better. They do say it's in beta after all. :smile:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I signed up. It's surprising good for browser based. Far from perfect but I'll definitely find some uses for it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You're welcome kat. I'll keep an eye on this website and once they make some more improvements (like MIDI device support) I'll probably sign up.


----------

